# Got myself a tattoo.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last week was my 42nds birthday and as a gift to myself i got a tattoo. I love it. it didn't hurt it doesn't itch like everyone said it would. it has healed nicely. It is a drawing of Vendetta that my sister did for me. I will have my son take a picture of it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome..put some pics up


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive been waiting since you told me, can't wait!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes we need a picture!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

No pictures no care!!!!! LOL

Where did you get the tattoo at(part of the body)? I was thinking about getting a tattoo of Enzo but Im not sure if I should just get his name or a potrait. Not a huge fan of potraits because I have seen many that come out looking like ****


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the world of tattood people!!!!!!!! (how do you spell tattood??)

Watch out they're addictive.Before my first one was even healed I was planning for what my next would be.
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Welcome to the world of tattood people!!!!!!!! (how do you spell tattood??)
> 
> Watch out they're addictive.Before my first one was even healed I was planning for what my next would be.
> Can't wait to see pics!


Hahaha after my 1st tattoo I was already planning out what I want to do to each part of my body. I want each arm and leg to have a different theme


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha after my 1st tattoo I was already planning out what I want to do to each part of my body. I want each arm and leg to have a different theme


I'm the same way.I want my back to be like just one big scene or painting


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome!

You heal quickly, usually takes 2-3 weeks to fully heal. As for itching, it should never really itch because that means it's drying out. Which it's best to keep Hypoallergenic lotion or cocoa butter on it 24/7. That will keep you from itching & the tattoo from loosing color while it heals.

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool, I wanna see!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wicked, I really like that. You're right it did heal quick & nicely.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet, looks good!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks. The guy did a super good job on it. I can not wait to get my next one. Dang I need more money.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that came out really nice!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

SWEET! DUDE! YOUR TATTED


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's the perfect tattoo! They really did a great job! Congrats on your first... I made myself one when i was in high school... I waited until I was about 20 and I got it covered up with something else lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That turned out nice!He did a good job.It makes me want to get one of Pretty Girl now.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW Sharon I love it!!!!!!!!
That tattoo is freaking awesome ... 
you made me want one of Biggie


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> No pictures no care!!!!! LOL
> 
> Where did you get the tattoo at(part of the body)? I was thinking about getting a tattoo of Enzo but Im not sure if I should just get his name or a potrait. Not a huge fan of potraits because I have seen many that come out looking like ****


you just have to find a good artist. i have one of Peanut as a puppy on my side. i will have to pull the puppy picture and the tattoo picture


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful tat!!!!

It's on now folks....LOL!!!

So how many more you gettin?

I said one and I have 6........they become very addictive!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is awesome!!! It looks great too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sooo awesome.
i want to get a portrait of nismo when i can afford it.
yours looks really good.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful, Sharon!!! tattoos are addicting!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, that came out really good. Making me have second thoughts on a potrait of Enzo


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

That's looks SO good!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That is just awesome. Great idea & the artist did a great job.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Yes I think it came out really good. I do have another one in mind for my forearm. Now that I know that they don't hurt it makes me want more.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow thats really nice! I like the filled in spots it makes the tat look more real. Awesome job. really looks good.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awww i love that cute tatoo!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

its AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That awesome tatoo.


----------

